# Table stand



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Not sure how good this pic will be (I nicked it from a well known auction site!).

It seems to show the normal Autosleeper (and others) chrome pole mounted table slotted into a tripod for outdoor use.

Am I the last person on the planted to hear of these?

I have the table and the chrome pole but not the stand.

So, of course......... where can I .................?


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

http://www.fiammastore.com/Fiamma-B...ns-and-motorhomes/Fiamma-Table-Legs-and-Bases

:wink: :wink:

Fleebay

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/fiamma-tr...ervan_Caravan_Accessories&hash=item27d5867709
Alan H


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Fatalhud said:


> http://www.fiammastore.com/Fiamma-Bits-and-Bobs-for-caravans-and-motorhomes/Fiamma-Table-Legs-and-Bases
> 
> :wink: :wink:
> 
> ...


Thanks Alan

See, I was right - even if I can't spell planet! :roll:


----------



## gj1023 (Feb 23, 2010)

I have a big and small table in my van and easist thing to do is put large table on floor then push in the pole and attach the small table on top, sorted
Gary


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Stand*

Hi

I got my tripod stand from Johns Cross Motorhomes.

Russell


----------

